# need some motivation



## Natalie123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I've been gone for a while... and have put on a bit of weight too. I have decided that I need to lose a bit of weight ( I am 84kg so obese for my height (5foot 3)

I am type 1 so losing a bit of weight should improve my blood sugars too.

The problem I am having at the moment is that I feel really ill when I try to cut calories. I have ME so I guess this doesn't help. When I haven't eaten as much as normal I feel exhausted, weak and faint although my blood sugars are fine. I have already tried to stick to low GI foods but it just isn't helping.

I have checked out the nhs diet pages and am just going to cut my calories slowly as I eat way more than the 2000 I am supposed to eat at the moment! I am going to aim for no more than 1900 a day this week but I need some motivation to stick to this. Any suggestions? I might start posting my daily calorie intake on here for a while if that's ok?

I hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to talking to you all a bit more!

Nat x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Nat, nice to hear from you again  Please do post your intake and progress so people can offer helpful suggestions. One thing you might want to consider is your carb intake rather than your calorie intake. Many people find that cutting back on carbs - even if this means more protein and fat in your diet - helps a great deal, so worth considering 

Have you considered joining a slimming club, like Slimmers World? They have diets appropriate for someone with diabetes and might give you some extra motivation


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2014)

*counting steps are well as calories*

How are you with exercise, such as walking, Natalie123?

As well as monitoring your calorie intake, you might also want to get a step counter and post number of steps per day. 10,000 per day is said to be a good target, but building up gradually and maintaining a good target for yourself, whatever that might be, is probably more appropriate.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Alan, Yes, I tried weightwatchers a couple of times but found it too stressful and scary. I can become easily obsessive over things and they end up being all I can think about, and then i give up because it's too stressful. I'll give this a go for a bit and see how things go. I have cut down on carbs and upped my protein intake a bit which has helped a little


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Natalie, how about a small reduction in portion sizes of your usual meals - not too much to mull over then, may help to have a slightly smaller plate so still *looks* the same. Good luck with it


----------

